# under water pictures of fish



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

wanting to draw few more fish pictures , does any body have any "good & clear" under water fish pictures ?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

there is an "under water" forum on texasphotoforum.com. Some excellent fish pics over there..


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks pard. i'll go check it out.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

What kind of fish?

I have many photos of tropical fish from trips to Mexico and Cayman's. Is there any special fish you are looking for?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*barracuda*

Here's a barracuda. Not the best photo but it might make a good painting.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

How about posting some of your drawings,,,,,,,I have seen some of them in the past and they are well worth looking at.You are very talented,be on the look out for some of these folks if he does post up.I'm sure many have seen his work but also many haven't I'm sure

dick


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks all and thank you Dick for the kind words.

my sig on the bottom has a link to my "ink" web site, and yes the barracuda would make a neat painting .

but i mainly do pen and ink work and after two major surgery's this year i am trying to get back in to drawing some more, i am looking for any kind of fish located in the gulf coast areas .

here are two for your viewing pleasure and thanks again.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

flounder


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Those are AWESOME!!

How much would you charge to draw a pic for me?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This is turning into a cool thread!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I know I have a few pics of fish I have taken while offshore. I will look on my computer when I get home. And if I don't have anything I will try to remember to take some this weekend if I get offshore.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's a few I took in Hawaii last year.


.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

interesting looking fish ya have there, you dont know the names do you?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Terry G. said:


> interesting looking fish ya have there, you dont know the names do you?


I did know but I would have to guess now. Here's a like to some of them. 
http://www.marinelifephotography.com/fishes/endemic.htm


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have had the honor to have had a photo that I took a couple of years ago of a Screach Owl and Terry did a drawing from the photo. What an honor to see that drawing on his web page of a photo I took. He did well on it.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ah yes, it was a cute little bugger too.

i didn't think i did it Justis but i tried to come close, heheh


----------

